# push fit taps on aires and male fittings (!)



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi everyone

just wondering what any of you do when using the push fit taps on aires as my curly yellow (hozelock non food grade :roll:  ) hose has the normal screww fit and then 2nd click fit adaptors - in order to fill the mh? i know some of the flot bleus etc have their own integral hose for filling but not all do...

i have some ideas just wondered what others more experienced had done to overcome this short of carrying water :roll: 

on the french camping car website someone had posted in colloquial french so obviously a french user - male connector needed - just wondered which one this is?
do any of you carry spare adaptors for differing situations ie 1/2 in and bigger/smaller and if so which ones

any info gratefully received as ever

mucho gracias


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

On our recent trip, I was just remarking to myself that every single aire we'd visited (about 20 by that time) was using the 20mm screw-on fitting. And then, blow me, if we didn't have a smaller one 8O Probably about 15-16mm, screw fitting again. I've got a mixed set of adapters, bought from a pound shop, I think, in which one has a rubber end with a Jubilee clip. I used that. On one other aire, there was only an ordinary sink tap, but once again, the rubber / jubilee clip did the job. I'd certainly get one of these sets, and make sure the Jubilee clip is free to turn (I had to use my pliers on mine.)

Gerald

:: This :: is pretty much the kiddie we used.

The set we have aren't Hozelock, but they fit, and they're green.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello

Phill calling from Hozelock customer services (ha)

Working for them i of course carry a fine selection of tap connectors
of all sorts but by far and away the most common is the normal 3/4bsp threaded connection. and i have only ever used aires in france but there are usually in northern france and Brittany.

I have very occasionally found a plain tap that didnt have a thread on in which case i use the one gerald shows (which is product code 2176)

If you pm me your address I will gladly send you a selection of all the ones you will probally ever need.

Regards
Phill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Get a Watering Can*

We carry a vast assortment of tap adaptors and three different length hoses, but the item that we use most by far is a good old fashioned watering can.


Fits any tap


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Get a Watering Can*



Grath said:


> We carry a vast assortment of tap adaptors and three different length hoses, but the item that we use most by far is a good old fashioned watering can.
> 
> 
> Fits any tap


Another luddite watering can fan here :wink:

We carry 2x10litre cans with removable spouts for easy storage and they fit neatly behind the passenger seat.

Also on board is a 5mt pipe with a universal connector(with jubilee clip) on on end to a hoselock connector on the other.Another 10 mt extension pipe and it covers all eventualities.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We have virtually every choice of tap connection around! I have a mooch in garden centres, B&Q or a good one is Wilkinsons at their tap connectors and if I spot one I don't recognise I buy it. There can't be a tap fitting in the world I can't get on. Not only that but it has become a fascinating if very sad hobby! :lol:


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*water*

Hi I have always carried a variety of tap connectors, as the others here have posted. I also carry 2 different lengths of hose pipe one about 2 m which is handy for quick connections when you can get close to the taps. One of those flat pack hose pipes. Incidently my first Hymer had a very neat bit of :idea: storage. The rear bumper had spring loaded end caps. Flip them and you could store a 2 m pipe along the length of the inside of the bumper.
I also have a flat pack fabric like bucket.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Like most we carry a good selection purchased from various ironmonger type shops throughout Europe. I always browse through the plumbing section for anything I haven't got. I think there is a bit of an Aires mentality from some providers of Aires that they do not want anyone to fill up with hose pipes. I find the most difficult are those smooth tapered taps that the rubber connector with the wing nut jubilee clip keeps sliding off. The ones that have the buttons to press I have adapted some plastic bottle tops and nylon gripper ties to hold the button in. Have even lifted the street grids and connected onto the standpipe in Mazaron on the beach stop at Boll Neuvo. All part of the challenge that is wild camping.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The trouble with the the rubber jobbies with a Jubilee clip is that they do not always stay on.

I got a Hozelock 2274 Indoor Square Tap Connector that has been absolutely brilliant.

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-fittings/connect-to-tap/tap-connectors.html


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi pippin,
That looks very handy, were did you buy it from?

sennen523.


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks everyone some good quick honest answers

its not that i'm not a luddite its just 12 watering cans (min as mine isnt even 10l  ) to fill the mh ... paint and drying jump to mind and theres my nails and hair to do so much more important valuable use of my time :lol: 

i had seen one of those square jobbies n did wonder if they were any good! in it goes then - in the stacker box for ALL eventualities - elec gismos, water gismos, gas gismos etc etc 

the rubber screw turn ones look ok but u still gotta push the tap (n before you say say it .... i will be burning calories elsewhere meanwhile like emptying the loo and waste water - esp if cold, snowy, rainy or queues the quicker it all can get done the better for everyone - bit like housekeeping i find :lol: or so OH says - apparently i'm like a woman with major PMT when it comes to cleaning  i can't comment but suffice to say its not my favourite job in the world but i do like things tidy so its gotta get done... so stay outta my way :x )

i like the cable tie idea will try it and see how i get on...

and as for 15-16mm thats a new one to me ...

i think the addage if you see one you aint seen before  ooeer then grab it and put it in the locker (adaptor that is :lol: )


thanks again


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hozelock 2274

It looks like it could be useful, does the grey knob screw it down onto the tap?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

pippin said:


> The trouble with the the rubber jobbies with a Jubilee clip is that they do not always stay on.
> 
> I got a Hozelock 2274 Indoor Square Tap Connector that has been absolutely brilliant.
> 
> http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-fittings/connect-to-tap/tap-connectors.html


This is the one I need to fill up at home - does a great job. I probably got it in B&Q.

It's just one of a whole bagful! And still I had to buy another last year - the one with the wider screw-on than we have here (don't ask mm!).


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never had any problem getting an adaptor to fit my plastic watering can !!

Screw on tap connectors are useful and I certainly use them when I can but for the odd occasions I come across a difficult tap (usually the oval type that nothing fits) I use the watering can. I also have a collapsible 25 litre plastic water carrier (about a fiver off ebay) that has been pressed into use a few times.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We also have the push on fitting with a wing nut jubilee clip and if we used this fitting, we would also cable tie it on so that the water pressure does not push it off.
BUT as I mentioned previously, we use a watering can most of the time and it is far quicker. While you are messing with the hose and clips you could have filled the tank (that is if your van is parked alongside the tap) and if not you can top up a couple of cans every now and again as it suits you.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

pippin said:


> The trouble with the the rubber jobbies with a Jubilee clip is that they do not always stay on.
> 
> I got a Hozelock 2274 Indoor Square Tap Connector that has been absolutely brilliant.
> 
> http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-fittings/connect-to-tap/tap-connectors.html


I always had a problem with those chrome plated smooth taps that seem to be fitted to many water outlets in France, the jubilee clip although tighened up as much as possible would not keep the connector on - it kept sliding off.

Solved the problem by using one of the above connectors but cutting it into 2 individual pieces and rejoining with cable ties. The reason for doing this was that the original item is not big enough to go over the whole of the tap. By extending the length in this way it was possible to fit the amended connector onto the French tap and then adjust the cable ties to the correct length and then turn the adjusting knob on the top so that the whole thing connected securely to the tap and worked fine.

If anyone wants a photo of the finished article let me know and I will go along to the storage facility where I keep the motorhome and take a photo.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

javea said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble with the the rubber jobbies with a Jubilee clip is that they do not always stay on.
> ...


Hi

I found just using cable ties or even a bit of wire kept the fitting on without giving it the chop?

Jason


----------

